# Central Region turkey hunt.



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I could not get them into range except for the camp hen that adopted us.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's the funniest and coolest thing ive seen. Well at least you could say you saw one.


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, My buddy did get one. I just could not close the deal.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats pretty neat. congrats to your buddy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad your buddy got one. 

On a side not I always put my bud light in the same place, behind the tire.


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats funny


----------

